# Re-Arranged Phrag Area



## shadytrake (Jul 13, 2013)

After speaking with Glen at Piping Rock, I decided to move the Phrags lower in the Shade House closer to the concrete floor. I also added a piece of extra screen to shade them from the afternoon sun.

I also took y'all's advice and raised the shade cloth off of the SH roof. I do feel the temps are lower and the air flows better.

When I picked up the plastic rack to mount the new shelf I found the most enormous slug ever. So I took great pleasure in throwing salt all over it and watching it die. :evil::fight:

Tomorrow is fix the split hose day.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah they are not high light plants and lower will keep them cooler too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Interesting little house. Where do you put your plants in the Winter months?


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 14, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting little house. Where do you put your plants in the Winter months?



We wrap the house in 8 mil Visqueen and heat it. Winter is usually short here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow -- that sure wouldn't work here in Michigan!


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 14, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow -- that sure wouldn't work here in Michigan!



Probably not. The things we do for our 'chids! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 14, 2013)

Raising the shade MAKES a very big difference.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmm, with the heat this week, maybe I should bring in my phrags.
Have you tried putting out trays of beer for the slugs to drown in?


----------



## Trithor (Jul 15, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Hmm, with the heat this week, maybe I should bring in my phrags.
> Have you tried putting out trays of beer for the slugs to drown in?



I tried that once and my bostons became unruly!


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 15, 2013)

Beer attracts the flies so I just use salt.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, but you cant put salt on the plants. I never would have thought a NYC apartment could have a snail and slug problem.


----------

